# One DVR to multiple TV's?



## osterholtphi (Sep 28, 2009)

My wife and I want to buy a DVR but want to be able to use it on a couple of TV's. If I were to establish a central location in my house and have a cat 5 or coax cable run to multiple TV's and use a IR Repeater could I access the DVR on either TV?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's up to the DVR itself if it can do it or not. For the record I know of none that do that.


----------



## Jelllio (Nov 29, 2010)

If you are willing to change your cable provider, Verizon offers multi-room DVRs. 

*http://tinyurl.com/2eccnaa*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's more of a media server that sends data to attached devices.


----------

